# Tell Me About 3d Tasters



## Xiansheng (Mar 10, 2015)

When I was involved in precision machining in a previous life, 3D tasters didn't exist.  Having seen them in advertisements recently I think I know their purpose, but searching on the Internet has so far provided no definite information.  Can anyone provide me with a detailed explanation about them, perhaps including technical references?  Thanks.


----------



## KMoffett (Mar 10, 2015)

Google:  3D taster video
There lots of things like this:  




Ken


----------



## sgisler (Mar 10, 2015)

The auto compensation for the probe tip is what sold it to me. I have a Haimer and love it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Xiansheng (Mar 11, 2015)

Thank you both for your responses.  I watched the video about the use of the 3D taster which confirmed what I expected.  I agree they are a very useful device for milling set-ups and one will be on my shopping list forthwith!  Thanks again.


----------



## burdickjp (Mar 19, 2015)

Being a poor recent college grad, I can't afford a new Haimer. Does anyone else make these, or have a suggestion for where to find them used without risking eBay?


----------



## sgisler (Mar 19, 2015)

I almost bought on eBay but got lucky and found a local machine tool dealer who had a never used sample. You might contact Haimer and see who their reps are local to you and try the same. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## magu (Mar 24, 2015)

I saw 3D taster and thought oh a new sandwich? ..... good info though


----------



## T Bredehoft (Mar 24, 2015)

I'm afraid that $420 plus, is more than this hobbyist can handle.  I'm still using the old fashioned touch, move off, and set the hand dial.

Taster is apparently German for Caliper


----------



## sgisler (Mar 24, 2015)

Yes, they are definitely not cheap! I had buyers remorse until I used it the first time!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Xiansheng (Mar 25, 2015)

magu said:


> I saw 3D taster and thought oh a new sandwich? ..... good info though


No, not quite.  As a topic it is only food for thought.


----------

